# Has Anyone Else Here Seen This Video?



## Teresa Edgerton (Jan 14, 2017)

If it's been posted somewhere here already I apologize, but I thought it might be of interest.  Especially the way the robot stumbles and rights itself.  Even if it is somehow remote controlled it seems impressive.

Atlas, The Next Generation - YouTube


----------



## Coast (Jan 14, 2017)

Very cool video! If there's ever a robot revolution, I think it's safe to say that guy with the hockey stick is the reason it started!!


----------



## Droflet (Jan 14, 2017)

These amazing advances take us steadily toward a future where we will bow to our robot overlords.


----------



## farntfar (Jan 14, 2017)

Oh I like this.



Teresa Edgerton said:


> Especially the way the robot stumbles and rights itself.



The way it stands up is nice too. It's got terrific balance.
(better than me anyway.)


----------



## Overread (Jan 14, 2017)

I've seen their four legged beasty before and the two legged is very impressive; a much faster and more dynamic motion than many other robots. 

Interesting to see that it can't see very well yet; if you look at the boxes and the doors there's a scan icon on all of them so that it can see around. I suspect it can't "see" the hockey stick as such or if it can can only see it in terms of how to walk toward or around it rather than interact with it. 

However considering how we've advances in other areas (heck even google can be pretty darn good at taking a stab at what a photo is of these days) I suspect that a collaboration could quickly build quite a sophisticated robot. We are getting closer to robot house maids!


----------



## mosaix (Jan 14, 2017)

Impressed that it didn't get irritated by the guy with the hockey stick. Can't see him getting away with treating a human warehouse worker like that.


----------



## RX-79G (Jan 14, 2017)

mosaix said:


> Impressed that it didn't get irritated by the guy with the hockey stick. Can't see him getting away with treating a human warehouse worker like that.


The next generation will hit the stick guy with his own car, lock the guy who tries to rescue him outside and then smother the three guys taking naps.


----------



## REBerg (Jan 15, 2017)

mosaix said:


> Impressed that it didn't get irritated by the guy with the hockey stick. Can't see him getting away with treating a human warehouse worker like that.


Maybe it did. Looked like the robot decided to walk out on the job at the end. Can't blame it. I've had bosses like Mr. Hockey Stick.


----------

